# Giant Eyed Nymph



## Tuomasi (Aug 29, 2007)

My little nymph


----------



## Lientje (Aug 29, 2007)

Pseudoempusa pinnapavonis?


----------



## Tuomasi (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm not sure, I'm new to keeping and it was sold to me as a giant eyed mantis &gt;&lt;


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 29, 2007)

ah yes, you are probably from UK as i have seen a few British calling them Giant eye mantis. It looks like _Pseudempusa Pinnapavonis_ as mentioned by Lientje.


----------



## Lientje (Aug 29, 2007)

I have 3 nymphes of Pseudoempusa pinnapavonis, and they look +- the same :wink:


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 29, 2007)

Is it _Pseudempusa_ or _Pseud*O*empusa_?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 29, 2007)

Whatever it is, itlooks like its standing on a cell phone, Hello, who's calling? :lol:


----------



## brancsikia (Sep 1, 2007)

It is _Pseudempusa pinnapavonis_ from Thailand.


----------

